# 'Tis the season for eggnog



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

Here is my recipe for rich, heartstopping eggnog.

2 cups whole milk
4 cups heavy cream
6 eggs and 2 yolks
1.5 cups sugar (can use less, if you want less sweet)
1 whole vanilla pod (can use extract)
1/2 cup dark rum
1 cup bourbon (I use Maker's Mark)

--Crack 6 eggs into bowl, separate 2 eggs and place yolks only in same bowl
as eggs
--Combine milk and heavy cream in saucepan and put over medium heat
--Split vanilla pod and scrape out seeds with back of paring knife
--Add seeds and vanilla pod to milk and cream mixture, whisk to incorporate
--Do not let milk, cream mixture boil as it will overflow pan. Just get the mixture hot
--While milk,cream are heating. Add sugar to eggs and beat until pale in color
--When milk comes to temperatute add about 1 cup of hot mixture to eggs and whisk, then add the eggs and milk mixture into pot and whisk again. This is to avoid any cooked eggs. 
--Cook on low until mixture coats they back off a spoon.
--Pour mixture through strainer into a bowl and let cool. Do not put into refrigerator
--Once mixture is cool to the touch, slowly whisk in rum and bourbon and put into fridge. Let sit overnight for eggnog to "ripen"
--Pour into pitcher and serve

Happy Holidays


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Woo Hoo! I love eggnog. Thanks.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds like I'll be making something Christmas eve to drink Christmas morning! Have you tried making this with spiced rum instead of the dark variety?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MMMM...Know what I am drinking Christmas.....:dr 

I mean before a bottle and a half of Stoli.


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Sounds like I'll be making something Christmas eve to drink Christmas morning! Have you tried making this with spiced rum instead of the dark variety?


No, but that does sound good. I usually grate a little nutmeg over the top before serving. I usually find spiced rum a little sweet for my taste, but I think it would go well in an eggnog recipe. 
Darn, now I have to make 2 batches and compare.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I like this stuff



Made with rum, whiskey, and brandy, a couple of shots of this and you'll be hearing those silver bells!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

This sounds fantastic ... How is it sans-alchohol, for our booze-intolerant BOTLs (aka: Me) ???


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

monsoon said:


> This sounds fantastic ... How is it sans-alchohol, for our booze-intolerant BOTLs (aka: Me) ???


I usually make one with alcohol and one without. And its just as good without alcohol.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Lewshus said:


> I usually make one with alcohol and one without. And its just as good without alcohol.


Great to know .... I'm gunna have to try this one. I've never made, nor drank, home-made eggnog, but love the store boughten stuff (of which I'm sure there is no comparison)

Do you opt for the bean-splitting when you make it or do you go the easy route and grab a bottle of extract ?


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

With a little luck, I'll be able to give a review sometime next week.

Thank you!


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Great to know .... I'm gunna have to try this one. I've never made, nor drank, home-made eggnog, but love the store boughten stuff (of which I'm sure there is no comparison)
> 
> Do you opt for the bean-splitting when you make it or do you go the easy route and grab a bottle of extract ?


Definitely go for the real vanilla bean. There is no comparison in taste. Real vanilla is a symphony for the taste buds. If I don't have real vanilla beans I just leave the vanilla flavor out all together.


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Now that sounds good! I'm gonna print that off!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

My wife loves Eggnog. I bought her some Evan Williams Eggnog....:al 
She liked it alot. I think I'll try to make this for her over Christmas.


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Call me lazy, but I usually go to WaWa and get their eggnog. Problem is no one else drinks it but me. Well, maybe that just means more for me. I'll have to print this and try it. Thanks for the recipe!

Bill


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Okay. I made a batch. Tonight I will sample it.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

So, Lewshus, I made a batch, but it ended up being very thick. Almost pudding like in consistancy. The taste is spot on. What may be the issue with my version?


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, I'm going to try making this and will bring it to my big annual Christmas party at the smoke shop, assuming I don't screw it up!!!


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> So, Lewshus, I made a batch, but it ended up being very thick. Almost pudding like in consistancy. The taste is spot on. What may be the issue with my version?


After you added the eggs back into the milk mixture, how long did you let it cook. The longer it simmers, the thicker it will get. I too have done the same thing. Sometimes I try to do too much at once and and let it cook a little to long. I usually just add more milk. If you want you can subtract a cup of cream and add a cup of milk. Or you can use a couple of eggs less. Or just add more alcohol :al , then you won't care how thick it is.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lewshus said:


> After you added the eggs back into the milk mixture, how long did you let it cook. The longer it simmers, the thicker it will get. I too have done the same thing. Sometimes I try to do too much at once and and let it cook a little to long. I usually just add more milk. If you want you can subtract a cup of cream and add a cup of milk. Or you can use a couple of eggs less. * Or just add more alcohol :al , then you won't care how thick it is.*


That's what I'm talking about!!  :al


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Lewshus said:


> Or just add more alcohol :al , then you won't care how thick it is.


A spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down, medicine go down....


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lewshus said:


> After you added the eggs back into the milk mixture, how long did you let it cook. The longer it simmers, the thicker it will get. I too have done the same thing. Sometimes I try to do too much at once and and let it cook a little to long. *I usually just add more milk. If you want you can subtract a cup of cream and add a cup of milk. Or you can use a couple of eggs less. Or just add more alcohol :al , then you won't care how thick it is*.


I added some half and half and whole milk to it. It worked fine. I did add more rum and whiskey though. I couldn't let the ratio get out of whack.  It worked out great. Thanks.


----------

